# se frapper qqch / se taper qqch



## Missrapunzel

Bonjour,

Il m'arrive régulièrement d'utiliser le verbe "se frapper qch" qui me semble un peu moins familier que "se taper qch", pour parler des choses que j'ai dû me coltiner un peu à contre-cœur. 

Exemples: un lendemain de fête, je pourrais dire "_Nous nous sommes frappé toute la vaisselle_" 
ou bien encore (pas forcément un lendemain de fête   quoique) "_je me suis frappé tous les escaliers à monter car les escalators de la station (de métro) étaient en panne_". 

Est-ce vous connaissez ce verbe, est-ce que vous l'utilisez, est-ce que ça vous choque de l'entendre? et est-ce que vous êtes d'accord sur le fait que c'est un peu moins familier que "_se taper qch_"?

Merci pour vos réponses!


----------



## kalimshaar

_Se frapper?_ Non, jamais entendu dire ça. Oui, je trouve ça plutôt incongru et amusant, ça me fait penser à une amie étrangère qui avait des tournures bizarres parfois.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut la Miss,

C'est surtout beaucoup moins connu que se taper, ici. 
Encore du Picard ?


----------



## Missrapunzel

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Encore du Picard ?


Merci kalimshaar et Karine! 
Du picard? Ben, je sais pas justement! (mais je crois que je ne le disais pas encore quand j'habitais encore en Picardie à temps plein). 

Edit: dites-moi surtout si ça vous semble moins familier, maintenant que vous avez appris une expression.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Missrapunzel said:


> [...] Edit: dites-moi surtout si ça vous semble moins familier, maintenant que vous avez appris une expression.


Mais c'est impossible à dire... puisque je n'en pratique ni n'en connais l'usage ! 
Évidemment, se taper peut être utilisé de façon vulgaire avec un autre sens, alors que se frapper, non (enfin, pas chez moi). C'est tout ce que je peux dire.

En contexte, j'aurais compris ton expression, par contre.


----------



## kalimshaar

Missrapunzel said:


> Edit: dites-moi surtout si ça vous semble moins familier, maintenant que vous avez appris une expression.


Ça me semble aussi familier que _se taper_, même plus en fait, puisque si c’est un Français qui dit ça, je comprends qu’il aime surtout parler son propre patois personnel.


----------



## Maître Capello

Missrapunzel said:


> Est-ce vous connaissez ce verbe, est-ce que vous l'utilisez, est-ce que ça vous choque de l'entendre? et est-ce que vous êtes d'accord sur le fait que c'est un peu moins familier que "_se taper qch_"?


Expression inconnue au bataillon, donc forcément qu'elle me choque…


----------



## Missrapunzel

Merci! D'après ce que dit kalimshaar et en référence à l'avant-dernier fil que j'avais ouvert dans cette section, je vais finir par croire que j'invente des expressions, _si ça tombe_!!


----------



## Razorlight

J'avais jamais entendu, on ne dit pas ça dans mon coin non plus (Sud-Ouest).

Putinkon ! Ils sont fous ces parisiens  !


----------



## SergueiL

Pourquoi pas. On dit bien "se cogner".
"Je ne vais pas me cogner la vaisselle tous les jours quand même !"


----------



## Maître Capello

SergueiL said:


> On dit bien "se cogner".


Ben, pas chez moi en tout cas!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Chez moi on dirait se fader toute la vaisselle !


----------



## Nanon

Chez moi : se taper, se coltiner, se fader, se farcir, se payer, éventuellement se cogner... mais pas se frapper.


----------



## Maître Capello

Mon vocabulaire est décidément bien restreint!  Je ne connaissais en effet que _se taper, se coltiner, se farcir_ et_ se payer…_


----------



## JeanDeSponde

SergueiL said:


> Pourquoi pas. On dit bien "se cogner".
> "Je ne vais pas me cogner la vaisselle tous les jours quand même" !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maître Capello said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben, pas chez moi en tout cas!
Click to expand...

_Se cogner_ n'est pas dans Furetière, mais c'est quand même devenu maintenant suffisamment courant pour être signalé aux francophones post-XVIIIe.
Il est vrai cependant qu'on entend rarement _j'eus aimé que vous vous cognassiez / fadassiez la vaisselle_.



Missrapunzel said:


> Est-ce vous connaissez ce verbe, est-ce que  vous l'utilisez, est-ce que ça vous choque de l'entendre?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maître  Capello said:
> 
> 
> 
> Expression inconnue au bataillon, donc forcément qu'elle  me choque…
Click to expand...

Je le découvre, et je le comprends. Je ne l'emploierais probablement pas moi-même, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi j'en serais choqué (sauf à être choqué de tout ce que je ne connaîtrais pas).

Ce qui me choque est plutôt l'intégrisme des visions qui se bornent aux dictionnaires poussiéreux ou à une vision personnelle et étriquée d'une langue que l'on préfèrerait figée.

Ce forum est-il un lieu de discussion d'une langue vivante, ou bien un radio-crochet où on rirait des candidats qui n'ont pas l'heur de plaire au Maître de Céans ?


----------



## Chimel

Pour ce coup-ci, la Belgique se désolidarise de la Picardie (pour autant que l'expression soit picarde): chez nous aussi, on se tape la vaisselle, mais on ne se la frappe pas. 



JeanDeSponde said:


> Ce qui me choque est plutôt l'intégrisme des visions qui se bornent aux dictionnaires poussiéreux ou à une vision personnelle et étriquée d'une langue que l'on préfèrerait figée.
> 
> Ce forum est-il un lieu de discussion d'une langue vivante, ou bien un radio-crochet où on rirait des candidats qui n'ont pas l'heur de plaire au Maître de Céans ?


Je ne vois pas où quelqu'un se serait moqué de qui que ce soit, ni sur ce fil, ni ailleurs.

Je rappelle qu'au tout premier message, Missrapunzel a elle-même expressément demandé "Est-ce que ça vous choque de l'entendre?" Il est donc normal de lui répondre dans les mêmes termes.

De plus, il est clair que "choquer" doit être compris ici au sens de "heurter l'oreille", et non dans un sens moral. Tout mot ou usage inconnu nous heurte l'oreille la première fois qu'on l'entend, c'est la chose la plus normale du monde.


----------



## CapnPrep

Missrapunzel said:


> je vais finir par croire que j'invente des expressions, _si ça tombe_!!


Est-ce que les gens autour de toi ou dans ta famille disent aussi _se frapper_ ? [Évidemment, si c'est sous ton influence ou pour t'imiter, ça ne compte pas…  ]

Pour savoir si _se frapper_ est d'un registre moins familier que _se taper_, il faut d'abord que les deux expressions fassent partie du lexique commun d'un ensemble de locuteurs. Pas gagné pour l'instant ! Je peux dire qu'avec ce genre d'expression, les gens ressentent parfois le besoin d'avoir une version moins familière à leur disposition, mais le plus souvent, ils cherchent au contraire des versions de plus en plus « crues », ou disons « expressives »…


----------



## Missrapunzel

SergueiL said:


> Pourquoi pas. On dit bien "se cogner".
> "Je ne vais pas me cogner la vaisselle tous les jours quand même !"


Ah ouiiii!! C'est vrai on dit aussi _se cogner._ Merci SergueiL 



KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Chez moi on dirait se fader toute la vaisselle !


Je ne parle pas encore le marseillais. Ceci dit, dans le contexte, je le comprendrais bien. 



JeanDeSponde said:


> Il est vrai cependant qu'on entend rarement _j'eus aimé que vous vous cognassiez / fadassiez la vaisselle_.


Effectivement, ça reste rare! Merci, j'ai bien ri. 
Et je suis d'accord sur le fait que la langue évolue plus vite que les éditions annuelles de dictionnaires. 


CapnPrep said:


> Est-ce que les gens autour de toi ou dans ta famille disent aussi _se frapper_ ? [Évidemment, si c'est sous ton influence ou pour t'imiter, ça ne compte pas…  ]


La question est extrêmement pertinente. Je crois malheureusement qu'ils ne le disent pas...  
Finalement au fil des réponses, je commence vraiment à me demander si ce n'est pas une pure invention personnelle. 

Encore un grand merci pour toutes vos réponses pertinentes et drôles.


----------



## Maître Capello

JeanDeSponde said:


> Ce qui me choque est plutôt l'intégrisme des visions qui se bornent aux dictionnaires poussiéreux ou à une vision personnelle et étriquée d'une langue que l'on préfèrerait figée.
> 
> Ce forum est-il un lieu de discussion d'une langue vivante, ou bien un radio-crochet où on rirait des candidats qui n'ont pas l'heur de plaire au Maître de Céans ?


Je ne répondrai pas à cette pique stupide, Chimel ayant bien deviné et résumé le fond de ma pensée…


----------

